
«Private»-ly shared links crawled by Telegram - fzn
https://nkvd.gouv.su/notes/tlgm.html
======
aw3c2
Was the conversation end-to-end encrypted?

> Server-side partial mitigation: use HTTPS (leaking just the host to passive
> observers)

Does nothing for this case.

~~~
fzn
No; "choose sensible defaults"

